# Beztēma >  High Gain antena

## tvdx

shoreiz ir nepieciešamība uzburt antenu kas ideālu ķertu visas TV pārraides no rīgas TV torņa(~70-80 km attālumā) uz rietumiem, sakarīgs stāvoklis(bet tomēr šad tad kaimiņš iedarbina savu pagrīdes ūdens pumpi un rodas liels EDS gaisaa? meeriju spriegumu tiiklaa-tur tikai 50 Hz taakaa tur shis neko neiepludina ) vajag anenu kas pati sevi pastiprina(neizmantojot elektroniskos pastiprinātājus) izejas pretestīda-73-75 omi antenas pastiprinajums 12 dB vai vairaak probleema taada ka maksimaalaas izmaksas nedriikst paarsniegt 10 Ls( liidz shim nav izdevies nevienu antenu realizeet pa tik zemaam izmaksaam
(un kas iztureetu vairaak kaa nedeelju muusu laika apstaakljos 5m augstumaa) varbūt varat iemest kaadu rasējumu

----------


## defs

Ir jau nopeerkamas JAGI tipa antenas ar pastiprinajumu uz kādiem 15db vismaz,bet baidos,ka cena neiekļausies,būs kādi 15 LS. Lai ietaupītu 5-īti un visu dienu mocītos...nezinu,vai tas to vērts. Turklāt,ja taisa,tad jabūt visam precīzi,citadi nebūs tie parametri.

----------


## Didzis

Pie tāda attāluma Tev vajadzēs atsevišķu antenu uz 3 TV kanāla, 6-12 kanāla un decimetru diapazona antenu. Ja vēl kvalitatīvi gribesi uztvert TV5 uz 7 TV kanāla, tad vēlama ir viena antena uz 7 TV kanāla un otra, ar mazaku pastiprinājumu, uz 10TV kanāla. Brīnumi radiotehnikā nenotiek un ar vienu antenu visus kanālus uztvert nav iespejams. Protams.ir universalās antenas par aptuveni 30Ls, bet es Lielvardē(45km no raidītāja) labu bildi uz visiem kanāliem ar tādu nēsmu redzējis. Tad vēl ir poļu "brīnumantenas" par 5-10Ls, kuras normāli strādā tikai uz decimetru diapazona, toties lēti un cilvēki pērk. Ja godīgi, tad nekad nesapratīšu cilveku filosofiju, par televīzoru bez sircabziņas pārmetumiem izdod 1000Ls, bet priekš TV antenas žēl 100Ls.
tvdx, nu par 10Ls Tu vari uzbūvēt pats antenu, ja Tev ir kaudze ar vecām alumīnija slēpju nūjām un ja Tu neskaiti savu darbu. Ja materiali jāpērk, tad 10Ls nav iespējams iekļauties. Celtniecības materiālu veikalā jau cinkotā collīgā truba, priekš masta, maksa 10Ls  ::  , kur nu vēl alumīnija trubiņas priekš antenas elementiem. Vārdu sakot, ja ir vēlēšanāsdarboties un rokas aug no īstās vietas, tad varu iedot izmērus jagi tipa antenām uz 3, 7, 10, un decimetru kanāliem. Uz trešā kanāla nav iespējams uzbūvēt antenu ar 12dB pastiprinatāju, bet uz decimetriem12 dB ir par maz. Lai 70-80km attalumā Tu dabūtu labu bildi uz visiem kanāliem, Tev vienīgais variants ir izmantot atsevišķas jagi tipa antenas, bet man gan liekas, ka nēsi gatavs ieguldīt lielu darbu antenā  ::   ::  .

----------


## defs

Ja lieto Lattelekom internetu,ka to daru es/jo  nav citas alternatīvas/,tad mēnesī dažus latus piemaksājot var neta skatīties visādus kanalus no http://WWW.apollo.lv  Es tā dariju,pieslēdzu datoru pie TV un skatijos idealā kvalitātē.

----------


## tvdx

par 3. kanālu- ideja ir 2 dipolu masīvs kur katram dipolam aizmuguree ir paraboliksks(cik nu tas vispaar iespeejams) siets ltv7,tv5- 4 el. antena ar parabolisku sietu(1 direktors 2 aktivie un parabolisks reflektors) tv3,lnt- sinfazeetas antenas ar 5 el. katraa( bet buus tie db?) un pashlaik izmantoju to 5Ls briinumu bet kaa jau teicu atloiek kaiminjam iekurinaat savu uudens pumpi un noklaaj pastiprinaataaja plaaksniiti, a bez taas visparr knapi 2 kanaalus var redzeet
ir arii lattelekom tv vieniigi vienam tv jau ir piesleegts un netaa skatiities nav tas pats kas uz tv ekraana
par trubinjaam- varu iztikt ar leetraakajaam kaadas ir(kaut vai oksideejas) un nopuust ar plastik70 (man ir teju pilns flakonoņš)

----------


## ansius

> par 3. kanālu- ideja ir 2 dipolu masīvs kur katram dipolam aizmuguree ir paraboliksks(cik nu tas vispaar iespeejams) siets ltv7,tv5- 4 el. antena ar parabolisku sietu(1 direktors 2 aktivie un parabolisks reflektors) tv3,lnt- sinfazeetas antenas ar 5 el. katraa( bet buus tie db?) un pashlaik izmantoju to 5Ls


 apsveicu ar radioteleskopa būvi. tvdx tu vismaz aptver cik lielai ir jābūt parabolai priekš 3. kanāla lai viņa būtu kaut cik efektīva? ja *satalītam izmanto šķivjus metru dieametrā* un lielākus, pie *viļņa garumiem kas ir daži cm vai mm*, *tad padomā cik liels "šķivis" tev ir vajadzīgs?*

*nu beidz takš pa gaisu lidot*, un mācies no cilvēkiem kas to jau ir izkodušas. kā nekā tv apraide jau nu vismaz pusgadsimtu ir un pieredze par antenām arī. es pats reiz mēģināju uzbūvēt jagi antenu DM diapazonam, nu nekas labāks pat nopirku antenu nesanāca un sapratu, nu nafig man ar to. ir lietas kas man labāk padodas. ar tām arī ķēpājos, lai antenas taisa tiem kam tas padodas.

----------


## tvdx

vispaaarte negaaja runa par paraboliskiem skoovjiem, ko nu vel par lokatoriem...... mhm...
bija man kaadreiz graamata kur bija 1 liidz 28 elem antenaam izmeeri visiem elementiem no 1. liidz 58. kanaalam
un parabolai nav jaabuut lielai, vienīgi tai jābūt ar pareizu formulu (protams ja formula nav pareiza tad jaakjeras pie parabolas apmeeriem, kas nosaka dB un tai paredzeetaas frekvences) bez tam reflektors īstenībā ir cēlies no parabolas, tapdams par 5 stienjiem,tad par 3 un veelaak tikai par vienu(bet ko var gribeet daudzi skataas uz ruupnieciskajaam antenaam kam reflektors sataisiits tikai smukumam......
be tam liidz pat 80 Km attaalumaa pietiek ar 3 elementiem bet no pieredzes 3.kanaals ir kjerts par ar 20m diapazona radio antenu ..... taa kaaa sinfazeejot divus dipolus probleemas atrisinaasies(un lai saiisinaatu antenaas izmeerus dipola malas var njemt mazaakas par ceturtdaljvilni bet pievienojot kabeli to saskanjot ar spoleem( ir redzeetas daudz taadas antenas dubultu dzelzceļa stacijas tuvumaa)

----------


## defs

70-80 km ir ļoti liels attalums televīzijai. Kādreiz literatūrā lasiju,ka zemes apaļuma dēļ  uztveršana iespējama līdz 50-60 km,jo ultraīsviļņi slikti liecas apkart zemei.Tāpēc signāls pazūd. Ja nu vienīgi dzīvo kalnos,ideāli apstākļi,tad nu tā...Un to,ko poļi raksta virsū savām antenām nevar  ticēt.

----------


## defs

p.s. vel praksē esmu saskāries ar paradoksu,ka signals kaut kāds ir apmeram 1m virs zemes,uzliekot anteni uz jumta tas vispār pazūd un ,cik kabelis ļāva,nebija praktiski nekāds jumta garumā. Dabujam iedzīt zeme mietu,pie kura 1,5m augstuma atstājam antenu .Tad vēl raidītāju ēnas zonas,mobilie torņi utt,virkne visādu šķēršļu,kas traucē televīzijai.

----------


## tvdx

lieta taada ka raada ( 2,5 m virs zemes pat ljoti sliktaa situaacijaa esmuy antenu uzkrukijis(bet taa tikai 2 denas izdziivoja liidz kakis uzleca vinjai virsuu))
bez tam mani cairs neintresee kanaali,bet patiesaas frekvences,jo skatoties tabulu ar kanaalu->frekvenču atbilstiibu LTV1 man raafda kaadaa 4/5 kanaalaa nevis 3. varbuut man nepareiza tabula (raada uz 79 vai 77 MHz( neatceros)) tv3- 551 Mhz )  ir uzkerts shad tad arii ETV un igaunju TV3 un raadija kaadas 2 dienas liidz aizklaajaas manupraat radioredzamiibair teju izcila(nekaadu kalnu, lieli masīvu metaalu buudu u.t.t. celjaanav)

----------


## defs

Ja gadijumā lieto humpalu TV,tad ta varētu but.Pašam kādreiz bija Luxor,kam bija līdzīgs sviests,bet pieradu toreiz.

----------


## defs

Un to antenu,ko kaķis izpostija,vairak nav iespējams reanimet? Dažreiz var izmocīties ar jaunu konstrukciju,bet ir sliktāk.

----------


## tvdx

to antenu vairs nevar reanimeet un taa nebija domaata man maneejaa ir poļu lētā pa piecīti bet iekšējais pastiprinātājs ir defektēts un galīgi nav noturīgs pret apkārtējiem traucējumiem ...
frekvences uz kādām es uztveru: 
LTV1-77Mhz
LTV7-207Mhz
LNT-527Mhz
TV3-551Mhz
TV5-183Mhz(vabuut nav iistaa bet labaak noreguleet nevar)
TV nav no humpalām- Philips 21PT4475/58 (crt un sameeraa vecs,bet ar visaam fiichaam iznjemot dtv)

----------


## tvdx

otrs teljuks saka to pashu bet visi kanaali shim itkaa pat sakriit ar tvrtc.lv noraadiitajiem

----------


## defs

Plāksnītes pastiprinātajus jau var nopirkt.Ja nu vienīgi pati antena neapmierina,jo viņai nav izteikta virziendarbība,ņem no visam pusem,arī traucejumus.

----------


## tvdx

tur jau tas joks ka antena arī neapmierina- dranķīga kvalitāte...
ja jau tā vai tā masts jālaiž lejā tad vismaz kvalitatīvākas antenas ar izteiktu virziendarbību,jo no sāniem šad tad traucē kaimiņa PS2 ko nez kāpēc laiž gaisāuz TV3 harmonisko ....

----------


## tvdx

te es sareekinaaju antenu peec ygi-uda, bet visi elementi aktiiivi(katrai frekvencei savs aktīvais, pārējie pasīvi, to nodrošina ar salāgošanas cilpām) 


Ant 1(TV3,LNT;DTV1?;DTV2?;DTV3?)    500-690 MHz						
dip0,cm	dip1,cm	dip2,cm	dip3,cm	dip4,cm	dip5,cm	
28,5615	27,2921	25,388	23,61674419	21,96906436	20,43633894	
dip0->dip1	dip1->dip2	dip2->dip3	dip3->dip4	dip4->dip5		
7,2125	6,709302326	6,241211466	5,805778108	5,400723821

----------


## Didzis

Cik saprotu, Tu sarēķināji tā saukto logoperiodīsko antenu. Logoperiodiskā antena "ķer viļņus" plašā diapazona, bet tai ir salīdzinoši mazs pastiprinājums. Es nu galīgi neieteiktu tādu būvēt. Uz decimetru diapazona vislabāk darbojas tā sauktās "asakas", tas ir antenas ar X veida elementiem. Cita lieta, ka bez svipģenrātora tādu antenu ir praktiski neiespējami noskaņot. Decimetru antenu es ieteiktu pirkt rūpniecisku, bet metru viļņu antenas gan ir salīdzinoši viegli uzbūvēt. Neko rēķināt gan nevajag, jo sen viss ir izrēķināts un praksē pārbaudīts. Neka labāka par jagi tipa antenu nevienam nav izdevies uzkonstruēt.  Par paraboliskajām antenām uz TV diapazonu vispār var neštukot. Tādas parabolas ir nereāli uztaisīt. Ja par parabolu uzskata jagi tipa antenas reflektoru no vairākām trubiņām, tad tāds reflektors nekādu pastiprinājumu nedod, bet tikai uzlabo antenas virziendarbību un antena vājāk ķer signālu no aizmugures.

----------


## tvdx

ideja līdzīga kā logoperiodiskajām, bet nesaprotu kāpēc iznāk tik īsi elementi(vai tas nav ar 50 omiem?),jo pat reflektors ir īsāks par lambda/2 
metrinieci paņemšu vienkārši 3 dipolus un sinfazēšu

----------


## Didzis

Ar plikiem dipoliem Tev antenai nebūs pastiprinājuma. Neatklaj jaunu ameriku, taisi jau parbaudītas konstrukcijas. TV antenās viss sen izgudrots un nekadi jauni tehniski risinajumi nav iespejami.  Pusviļņa dipolam var būt tikai 300 omu viļņa pretestība, vai arī 75 omu pretestība, citu variantu vienkarši nav. No ta jau radies televīzijā izmantojamais 75 omu kabelis. 50 0mu pretestība ir vertikālajam ceturtdaļviļņa stienim. Kopējo antenas viļņa pretestīnu ietekmē attalums līdz direktoriem un reflektoriem.

----------


## tvdx

par dipoliem ideju nospeeru no kaimiņu antenām....
tā manis sarēķināt'daudz maz strādā uz LNT un nedaudz sliktākl uz TV3, ber tikai 1. dip[ols testa laikā bija kā aktīvais( tātad yagi-uda) un salāgošanas cilpa bija uz LNT...
diivaini,bet ndaudz ķēra arī LTV7 un LTV1, uz 335 Mhz varēja just ka aut kas tur "sēž" , bet traucēumi bija ņēmuši virsroku,un attēlu nevarēja saskatīt ar TV5 tāpoat kā ar 335 Mhz, bet jūrmalas reģionāo-TV Ģimene ķēra tikpat labi kā LNT

----------


## tvdx

ttā kā uztaisiju tikai prototipu, man radās ideja mēģināt uztaisīt "spēcīgāku antenu"
kādam nav formula 7 elementu yagi-uda?

----------


## Vikings

tvdx atkal manāmi izceļas...  ::

----------


## tvdx

sinfazēju divas tādas, bet attēla līmenis neceļas(kabelis 10m RG6) salāgošanas cilpas no RG39

----------


## tvdx

moš varat iemest rasējumus jau gatavām antenām 50-60 km(pa taisno ir tuvāk nekā pa ceļu) manējai arī virziendarbība kā parastam dipolam

----------


## Didzis

Nokačā šo gramatu   http://sovremennik.ws/2008/07/30/samode ... tenny.html    un būs Tev izmēri.Salagošanas cilpai neizmanto RG6 kabeli, jo tam nav zināms saīsināsanas koeficients. Bez svipa to nav reāli noteikt. Cilpu var taisīt no vecā krievu RK1 kabeļa, bet labak izmantot gatavus salāgosanas trafiņus uz ferrīta serdes. Kaut arī man ir visas tehniskās iespējas es vairs sen nebūvēju decimetru antenas, jo tās ir jāskaņo un tas ir baigais čakars. Es iesaku pirkt rūpniecisku decimetru antenu. Antenu līdz 12 kanālam var uzbūvēt arī bez skaņošanas.

----------


## tvdx

cilpa straadaa , antenu uzlaboju, bet nezinu vai paceļot 2 reiz augstaak tā dos gana labu attēlu(kur var uploadot bildes, ieliktu ateelus kaa tagad raada un cik augstu staav antēna
P.S. paldies par grāmatas saiti... noderēs un jau tagad

----------


## tvdx

cik reaali ir uztaisiit helix antenu uz 540 Mhz taa lai pastiprinajums buutu virs 12 dB??
ir daudz metru 5 mm diam vara trose

----------


## Didzis

helix antenu latviski sauc par spirālantenu. Es jau saprotu, ka daudzam tehniskām lietām nav latvisku nosaukumu, bet nu tām lietām, kurām ir, labak tomer izmantosim latviskos nosaukumus  ::  .
 Spiralantenu var taisīt uz 2,4GHz, jo tad drāti var tīt uz trubas. Matru un decimetru diapazonā tā nesanāks, jo truba būs baigi resna un tādu monstru uz jumta neuzcelsi, bet ja uzcelsi, tad vējš nopūtīs  ::  . Uz decimetriem spirālantenu var uztaisīt, bet tad spirāli ne uz kā netin, bet tā turās pati uz savas konstrukcijas un antenai brīvi pūš cauri vējš. Sirālantena ķer vienlīdz labi abas signāla polarizācijas, bet priekš TV tas nav vajadzīgs, jo televīzijā, pie mums, izmanto tikai horizontālo polarizācija. Ja spirālantena uztver tikai vienas polarizācijas signālu, tad tās pastiprinajums ir par 3dB mazāks. Vardu sakot, nav verts tādu monstru taisīt un vēluz jumta stiept, jo jebkura jagi tipa antena, ar tadu pašu garumu, dos labākus rezultatus.

----------


## ansius

hm spiralantēnas aprēķini ir vienkārši pieejami internetā http://www.csgnetwork.com/antennahtcalc.html, taču tv diapazoniem (izņemt satelītus, vai citus GHz diapazonus) sanāk ļoti nepraktiska konstrukcija. priekš wi-fi pat padomātu par konstruēšanu, taču nezinu cik labi viņu var noskaņot. te nu Didzis labāk pateiks.

----------


## Didzis

Ipaši jau spirālantenai nav ko skaņot, pastaipi atsperi un viss  ::  . Ja nopietni, tad redzeju tādu rūpniecisku spirālantenu,  uz decimetru diapazonu, ķeguma dzelzceļa tornī. Tur mehānika bija tik sarežģīta ka maz neliekas. Baigi grūti jau noturēt to federi lai tā nekustētos. Nu nav šīs antenas priekš amatieriem.

----------


## tvdx

tur jau tas ākis- ka man patīk pro tehnika(rikai prototipu liimenii, jo negribas naudu mest miskastee)

----------


## Didzis

Ja gribi pro antenas, tad tik būvē jagi. Visur profesionālās  kabeļtīklu galvas stacijās izmanto tikai jagi tipa antenas.

----------


## tvdx

atradu decimetriem jauku 28 elem yagi raseejumu... tik garaaaka kaa 2m un taadu materiaalu maajas nav  ::  tad vien atliek chakareet to kuru jau uztaisiju..."
moska pasakat saiti kur images uploadot, iepostoshu kaa uztver

----------


## tvdx

kā ir ar dubultkvadrātu ? ar 2 tādām manuprāt vajadzētu ķert gana tālu

----------


## Didzis

Dubultkvadratam pastiprinajums ir aptuveni kā trīselementu jagi antenai. Kvadrāta antenas kādreiz izmantoja  uz 1-2 TV kanāla. Kvadratu varēja elementari uztaisīt un tas tīri mehaniski bija izturīgaks par zemo kanālu dipolu. Ceru, ka runājam par vienu antenu un to pašu antenu. Vēl jau ir Harčenko zig-zag tipa antena. Tā arī sastāv no diviem kvadrātiem. To vēl sauc par dubultrombu.

----------


## tvdx

njeemu no anglju valodas biquad 
bet aprēķinus tāpat nekur nevar redzeet...
p.s. ja izdosies, tad paeksperimentēšu ar polarizāciju, jo izrādās ka priekšā ir kalns(kādi ku kurzemē/zemgalē ir)
kas notiek ja shitam dampim priekshaa noliek direktorus(jo mēdz likt reflektoru arii aiz vinja, mana ideja,ka varētu uztaisīt yadi, tikai shito izmantot kā aktīvo elementu... lūdzu izlabot ja kļūdos, un ja varētu, tad arī paqskaidrot kur kļūdos

----------


## tvdx

tik nevaru saprast kāpēc cilvēki arī vertikālajai polarizācijai izmanto meltāla mastus :
manuprāt vislabākais ir mastu koks, ko viduslaikos izmantoja burinieki, vai arī egle, kura ir ļoti labi elastīga, un vētrāsa pamatīgi šūpojas, bet nelūzt

----------


## tvdx

http://www.amateur-radio-antenna.com...enna/index.php

ideja uztaisīt šitādu, bet ja nemaldos, tad kvadrāta augšu un apakšu var pa taisno vienot pie direktou stenja, jo tur potenciāls=0(tāpat kā cilpveida dipolam

----------


## ptr

> njeemu no anglju valodas biquad


 Par šitiem zigzagiem un Harčenko informācija labāk meklēt krieviski. Pilns nets ar konstrukcijā un aprēķiniem. Kaut vai paša Harčenko grāmatiņa (viena no) http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file1745/ 

Ja bail no krievu valodas un gribas kaut ko angliski, var parakt par tēmu "Gray-Hoverman antenna" Piem. http://www.jedsoft.org/fun/antennas/dtv/gh.html
Tauta forumos lielās ar šo antenu paramatriem kuri varētu likties pat izcili, ja tādi tiešām tie būtu. Bēda tik, ka šie izcilie rezultāti uzrādās simulatorā, bet reāli uzbūvētās antenas neviens tā nopietni nemēra, visaz neesmu īpaši tādus rezultātus redzējis. 
Viens lo lielākajiem šo virtuālo antenu dizaineru perēkļiem ir  http://www.digitalhome.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=186  Lasi un domā līdz!

----------


## Didzis

Nu jā, tā jau es iedomājos, ka atkal problemas ar antenas nosaukumiem  ::  . Tātad,tvdx, to antenu sauc par zig-zag antenu un tās autors ir Harčenko. Antena labi zināma un tas galvenā priekšrocība ir plata uztveršanas josla. Nav tai antenā nekādu brīnumu un tai ir praktiski tāds pats pastiprinājums kā plaši izplatītajam poļu režģim. Vārdu sakot, tādu antenu ir vērts būvēt, ja nav mēraparātu ar ko skaņot antenu, jo, par cik antena platjoslīga, tīri mehāniskas kļūdas izmēros neietekmē uztveršanu. Priekš decimetru viļņu uztveršanas no zig-zag antenas gan nav jēgas, jo vienkāršāk nopirkt poļu antenu par 5Ls- rezultats būs tāds pats.  Uz metru viļņiem zig-zag antenai vajag baigi lielu reflektoru, bet bez reflektora tā ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīga.
Ar polarizāciju vari i neeksperimentēt, ta vienmēr būs horizontāla un pofig par kalniem.
Ja vertikālais masts atrodas aiz antenas reflektora, tad tas nekādīgi neietekmē antenas darbību. tvdx, ja Tu parādīsi konstrukciju, ka pie koka masta piestiprinat metālisku antenu, tad Tev pienāksies prēmija  ::  .Koks no saules un mitruma visu laiku "staigā" un nekādi  stiprinajumi netur. Tak pilna pasaule ar šķībām antenām uz koka mastiem  ::  .

----------


## tvdx

iedod vietu kor iepostot... man ir antena uz koka masta(poļu režģis, tikai saplīsis)
p.s. antenas tur ir staaveejushas teju 30 gadu  ::  un neviena nav lejā nokritusi...
dabā esmu sastapies ar to ka metāla masts ietekmē uztb=veršanu arī aiz reflektora
beztam pamainiju polarizāciju par 5 grādiem.. kvalitāte manāmi uzlabojās

----------


## tvdx

ja koku pareizi apstrādā,tad tas nestaigā...sākimā atļauj mastam samesties, tad liec antenu(vairs nemetīsies)
p.s. asakas tipa antena ja nemaldos ir vēdekļa vibrators?
un stars ir labaaks par dipolu, dēļ virziendarbīas

----------


## tvdx

sinfazējot antnas neguvu attēla uzlabojumu, kāpēc tā var būt?
tagad atrisināju fizikas uzdevumu un atklāju,ka antenas azimuts ir 92,7 graadi

----------


## Didzis

Poļu režģis jau nav antena  ::  un es nerunāju par tadu brīnumu stiprinašanu pie koka. Runa ir par jagi tipa antenām(citadākas jau es nelietiju, jo nekā labāka pasulē nav) un tās bez metāliskiem stiprinājumiem paralēli masta kokam neturās taisni. Kā pie masta pieskrūvē metāla strēmeli, tā nav jēga no koka masta. Vispār, izmantot koka mastus nav nopietni. Tas tāds prasts lauku variants. Koka mastu nav iespējams tā apstrādāt lai tas nesamirktu rudens lietavās. Vasarā koks saplaisā un izžūst, bet rudenī plaisas pielīst un uzbriest. Nekādi koka aizsardzības līdzekļi pret to neko nevar pasākt.Teorētiski jau var koksni plastificēt, bet parādiet man vietu Latvijā, kur var tā pesūcināt piemēram 15m garu apaļkoka mastu un cik tas maksās. Tak alumīnija trubas nav tik dargas, lai tās nevarētu atļauties nopirkt.
Par "asakas" antenām sauc antenu ar X tipa elementiem. Poļu režģim arī aktīvie elementi ir tādi. X elementi dod antenai plašāku uztveršanas joslu. Vēl krievu laikos plāši bija izplatīra TAI-12 at šāda tipa aktīvo dipolu. Tā kā X elementi nav nekas jauns.
Pareizas konstrukcijas, vertilālās polarizācijas antenu, var mierīgi stiprinat pie vertikāla metāliska masta.
 Ja Tu gribi nodarboties ar antenu konstruēšanu un sinfāzēšanu, tad Tev, ka minimums, vajag X1-50 svipģenerātoru, labu platjoslas pastiprinātāju un atklātu lauku, kur novietot regulējamo antenu. Nu nevar neko uzčinīt tā uz aci un uz dullo.

----------


## tvdx

joprojām domāju ka to var aprēķināt ...
ja vajadzeetu visu ar eksperimentiem tad nepastaaveetu radioteleskopi ar kuriem var ne tik vien tv caur mēnesi skatītes....  ::

----------


## tvdx

negribas apbēdināt, bet ir arī decimetru jagene staaveejusi padsmit gadus(tikai kāds ideots kursh pabveidzit profeni(elektronikus) izdomaaja nomainiit ar poļu sietu un izmeta(tagad zeel ka nepalika vecaa vairaaku antenu konfigurācija))
beztam x- tipa antenas nosaukums ir Vēdekļa vibrators.... tā man grāmatā stāv rakstits

----------


## tvdx

beztam metālam ir lielāka ietekme uz apkārtējo temperatūru...

----------


## tvdx

daudzasz stundas domāju kā elektroni "pastaigājas" pa gaisu un nonācu pie secinājuma, ka uztveršana notiek tikai elektronu vēlmes dēl nokļūt no punkta A uz punktu B pa vis mazāko pretestību(metāliskajiem elementiem kā reiz  piemīt īpašība,ka preestība ir mazāka kā gaisam  ::   bet direktoriem ir butiska kļūda- viņi daudzus elektronus aizlaiž zudumā, kurus vel varētu izmantot, bet reflektors neatstaro,bet vada caur sevīm viļņus....
beztam elementem jābūt V veidaa(tikai uzmanīgi jārēķina kāds ir tas lenķis, tad vel jārēķina tas cik gariem jābūt elementiem(lai nesastaptos elektroni kas atšķiras par 180 graadiem(faazee) )

----------


## jeecha

Maksvels un Einshteins tiko man liekas apgriezaas kapaa uz otriem saaniem deelj elektroniem kas "pastaigaajas" pa gaisu. Katraa zinjaa ja skolaa fizikas stundaas negulj tad jau nu gan vajadzeetu zinaat kaut minimumu par elektromagnetisko starojumu. Anyway, ja tic Einshteinam tad pa gaisu "pastaigaajas" fotoni. Bet kontekstaa ar antenaam labaak laikam tomeer ticeet Maksvelam un elektromagneetiskaa starojuma viljnju modelim.

Bet mums jau te ne viens vien dizhdomaataajs uz kuru galiigi neattiecas pagaajushos gadsimtos uzkraataas atzinjas par pasaules uzbuuvi.

P.S. Nenjem nopietni, es vienkaarshi kaa vienmeer niigrs un piekasos... vienkaarshi shis nedaudz sasmiidinaaja :P

----------


## Didzis

> daudzasz stundas domāju kā elektroni "pastaigājas" pa gaisu un nonācu pie secinājuma, ka uztveršana notiek tikai elektronu vēlmes dēl nokļūt no punkta A uz punktu B pa vis mazāko pretestību(metāliskajiem elementiem kā reiz  piemīt īpašība,ka preestība ir mazāka kā gaisam   bet direktoriem ir butiska kļūda- viņi daudzus elektronus aizlaiž zudumā, kurus vel varētu izmantot, bet reflektors neatstaro,bet vada caur sevīm viļņus....
> beztam elementem jābūt V veidaa(tikai uzmanīgi jārēķina kāds ir tas lenķis, tad vel jārēķina tas cik gariem jābūt elementiem(lai nesastaptos elektroni kas atšķiras par 180 graadiem(faazee) )


 Kādu zalīti tu pīpē?   ::  
Labi, teoriju nemacīšu un ceru, ka pats ar laiku izlasīsi par radioviļņu izplatīšanos. Nokačā te pat forumā grāmatu Jaunais radioamatieris un palasi viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2160   .
Ja runa iet par teoretisku antenu aprēķinu, tad tagad jau daudz datorprogramas pieejamas bet tāpat tolka nekāda. Nu nav iespejams amatieru apstakļos atkartot teorētiski izrēķinatu antenu. Tad urbmašina nostaigas par milimetru, tad mērlentai gals aizķersies, tad trubiņām nebūs vienāds diametrs, tad skrūvītēm ne tādas galviņas, u.t.t. Vardu sakot, jebkuru paštaisītu antenu vēlams, pirms likšanas uz jumta, pārbaudīt uz mēraparātiem. Ja metru antenei 1mm šurp turp nav tik svarīgi, tad decimetru antenai tas var būt liktenīgi. Ja visu varētu uztaisīt tikai pec aprēķiniem, tad rūpnīcās varetu atlaist aparatūras regulētājus un visus mēraparātus varetu atdot metāllūžņos  ::  .
Par koka mastiem es savu viedokli nemainīšu, jo laukos, uz koka mastiem, nēsmu redzējis nevienu taisnu antenu  ::  .

----------


## tvdx

tur jau tā lieta ka apgāžas maksvels(šoreiz pat var gadīties ka viens skolotāks-K.Kravalis(YL2HB & YL1XN) toreiz pamatoti meeginaaja apgaazt maksvelu)
fizika ir eksperimentaalaa zinaatne-nepilnaa indukcija, tas nozīmē,ka var gadīties ka nav apskatīts pareizais gadijums, ka vis tek apgāzts... besztam pēc manas idejas aī pats veids kā ir pierasts noveerot viļņus ir šķībs, un tā nedrīkst darīt.....
tiesa gan,ka tagad arii attālums līdz telecentram attiecas uz elementu izmeeriem,gaisa mirtums,u.t.t. ir jaanjem veeraa buuveejot antenu.....

gribētu zināt gaisa pretestību pie +10 peec celsija, man tabulu nav... tagad apreekinaat antenu dators tik viegli vis nevarees, un man kaadas pārdesmit dienas aizies  ::

----------


## Didzis

tvdx, eu nu točna pārtrauc zālīti pīpet  ::  .
Tak pričom te elementu izmērs antenai un attalums līdz raidītājam? Kāds tur vēl gaisa mitrums un gaisa pretestība? Tu esi galīgās auzas iegājis  ::  . 
Attālums līdz TV raidītājam ietekmē tikai elektriskā lauka intensitāti, jeb, vienkaršāk sakot, jo talāk no raidītāja, jo signāls švakāks. Gais mitrums un temperatūra(abi lielumi saistīti) praktiski neatstāj nekādu iespaidu uz signāla stiprumu. Vismaz, tiešās uztveramības zonā un uz metru viļņiem, noteikti nē. Es ar televīzija tāluztveri sāku nodarboties vairāk ka pirms trīsdesmit gadiem un varu tikai teikt, ka vis ko Tu tvdx raksti pēdejos postos ir pilnīgas muļķības. 
Met to zālītes pīeēšanu pie malas  ::   un labāk palsi kādu Rothameļa grāmatu par radioviļņu izplatīšanos http://www.cqham.ru/lib.htm

----------


## tvdx

tam ir vis tiešākais sakars ar intensitati.... patiesiibaa kaa elementi to izmaina/ietekmee un ne tikai ar to ko es jau mineeju...
taa ir ljooooti daudzu argumentu nelineaara f-ja, kur bez atvsinaashanas, integreeshanas un cxitaam pamatiigaam matenes zinaashanaam(arii grafu teorija) neiztikt.....

----------


## Didzis

Kad es sāku nodarboties ar televīzijas tāluztveri, vēl nemācijos i vidusskolā un vispāt nezināju, kas ir augstākā matemātika, bet polija televīzijas programu gan jau skatījos. Tā kā, lai uzbūvetu labu antenu, nekādus integrāļus nevajag. Vot urbmašīnu gan jāprot rokās noturēt un skrūvspīles arī vajag  ::  .

----------


## guguce

Antenas novietojuma attālums ir svarīgs tikai viļņa garuma robežās.
Uz augšu-leju, uz priekšu-atpakaļ, uz sāniem- atpakaļ.

----------


## tvdx

tādā gadījumā pierādiet man,ka dipols strādā...
manir pilnīgi cita ideja par viļņu izplatību, kas arī izskaidro kāpēc strādā patrizējās antenas, bet ļauj izveidot daudz spēcīgākas...

----------


## guguce

Kas tur ko pierādīt, ja visi aparāti darbojas. Klāj vaļā savu brīnumu!

----------


## tvdx

lietas jaap;ieraada lai zinmaatu kaapeec taas stradaa, jo citaadi iznaak taa kaa pashlaik latvijaa- gudrie dabon nesekmiigas atziimes, jo nep[ieņem to ka ir šablons jāiekaļ, it īpaši ja zin gadijumu kurā tas izgāžas

----------


## Didzis

> tādā gadījumā pierādiet man,ka dipols strādā...


 A kapēc mums kas jāpierāda? Pieradi Tu, ka Rothameļa gramatā kas nav pareizi uzrakstīts. Te būs vēl vairākas Rothameļa  grāmatas  http://rbook.ucoz.ru/news/12  Nu jā, tās jau jāizlasa, bet vieglāk tak filozofēt par integrāļiem un nesekmīgām atzīmēm  ::  .

----------


## tvdx

nu es jau nasaku ka antenu formulas ir nepareizas, bet priekshtats par vilnju izplatishanos....
to kaa es to iedomaajos vispaar nevar pieraadiit citaadi,kaa zinot iipashiibu par vienaado laadinju atgruushanos, un vadiitaaja pretestiibu

----------


## tvdx

p.s. cik maksā vītņugriezis ?

----------


## ansius

> p.s. cik maksā vītņugriezis ?
> 
>     * Quote tvdx
> 
> Re: High Gain antena
> 
> Atbildēt lietotājs tvdx rakstīja Šodien, 21:17
> nu es jau nasaku ka antenu formulas ir nepareizas, bet priekshtats par vilnju izplatishanos....
> to kaa es to iedomaajos vispaar nevar pieraadiit citaadi,kaa zinot iipashiibu par vienaado laadinju atgruushanos, un vadiitaaja pretestiibu


 nu tas ko tu pīpē nav legāls manuprāt pat Nīderlandē....

atvaino bet antēnas cilvēki taisa un viņas darbojas, un aprēķini strādā, tie pie tam tie balstās uz Maksvela un Einšteina  darbu. Šodienas jaunatne spriedelē par nez kādām gudrībām (kuras sasmeļas internetā, un pie tam vēl visam tam tic), taču savām rokām retais ko ir spējīgs uzbūvēt. Uber antenas, uber frekvenču sintezatoru, programmas, taču reāli ko normālu analogu, nevar. ir lietas kas strādā un cilvēki kas to piem gadu desmitiem ir darījuši un *ZIN PAR KO RUNĀ*, ja ir kas par antenām, raidītājiem un tādām lietām es uzticos Diža viedoklim jo zinu viņa kompetenci šajā jautājumā, un nesprēgāju pretī, bet IEKLAUSOS.

visvairaak iemācīties var klausoties, nevis runājot!!!

----------


## tvdx

nu tr jau taa lieta ka peec taa kaa es to visu tulkoju visi aprēķini strādās.. . patiesībā jebkas strādā(tiesa gan ka vis nestraadaas vienliidz labi) manaa izpratnee nenotiek viļņu atstaroshanaas vai kas tamliizdoogs, bet viss attiecas tikai uz elektronu kustību...

----------


## tvdx

neko nepiipeeju...
es taads modelis, kam patiik ameriku atklāt no jauna... reizēm tas pat izodas labaak.... Piem. floida algoritmu pierādīju, un pierādījums triviālāks, vieglāk saprotams un pierādāms ar pavisam triviaalaam zinaashanaam-vel skolaa nav jaaiet lai to saprastu, bet peec klasiskaa pieraadiijuma ko visi kopee viens no otra ir augstskolas viela.... mhm....
tāpat ar daudzaam citaam "probleemaam"- vieglaak atrisinaat no pamatiem, jo atrisinaajums iznaaks labaaks.....
taapat kad raksta softu vienmeer var rakstiit assamblerii, taču šo fīču izmanto tikai tad ja ir nepieciešams pats labākais rezultāts....
piem. es veselu vasaru rakstot asamblerii, briiziem pat masiinkodos un veicot paaradresaaciju uz 8 MB videokartes izspiedu visus 100% efektiivi, kur tanii pat laikaa visi draiveri speej max izmantot 70%...
tāpat ir ar ittin visu fizikaa..... kad pienaak laiks likumi apgaazas un rodas jauni, lai jaunie buutu pareizaaki...

----------


## Didzis

Nu viena lieta ir ņemties ar programēšanu, bet pavisam cita lieta ir uzbūvēt reālu TV antenu un vēl to noskaņot. Varu tikai teikt no savas pieredzes, es vēl nēsmu redzejis programetāju, kurš mācētu ar āmuru trāpīt pa naglu  ::  . Nu varbūt parspīlēju, bet laikam nav iespejams būt labam amatniekam un reize arī datortārpam. Tā nu tas šai pasaule iekārtots  ::  . Man viens paziņa jau vairākus gadus rēķina antenas uz datora, bet tā arī neko nav uztaisījis un ar Tevi tvdx izskatas tā pat. Nē nu Tu jau vari štukot savas mistiskās teorijas un reķināt integrāļus, bet no tā televīzors labāk rādīt nesāks. Vai Tev nav vienalga, kas tai antenā notiek, galvenais, ka darbojas un TV labi rāda. Man ,piemēram, ir pilnīgi pofig kā tie viļņi" ieķeras "antenā, es zinu, ka dipolam ir jābūt pusviļņa garumā un tad signals būs visstiprakais. Nu nafig man ko štukot un integrāļus rēķināt, ja sen jau zinams, ka dipolam ir tādam jābūt. Pa to laiku, kamēr Tu tvdx štuko, es sen jau būtu ar fleksi trubas sagriezis,   caurumus saurbis un ar svipu antenas noregulējis. Nu jā, es jau teicu, ka rēķinatāji un teorētiķi parasti āmuru rokā nemāk turēt, bet praktiķiem riebjas ko rēķināt- daudz ātrāk un vienkāršak ir pieslēgt mēraparātu un noregulēt konstrukciju.

----------


## tvdx

nu programmeeshana man tikai taa-atpuutai...
pamataa eju fizikas kursu un matemaatiku...
taadas klasiskaas antenas esmu uzkjiileejis bet gribas labaaka

un manupraat cilveekam ir jaasaprot to kas notiek tur ar ko tu njemies

----------


## tvdx

beztam- cik maksaa viitņugrieži(1 iekšējai vītnei un 1 ārējai)

----------


## Didzis

Vītņgriežus var nopirkt Ladgalītes tirgū un tur jau nav veikals  ::  - kā sarunāsi.Viss jau atkarīgs no diametra. Lielveikalos var nopirkt vītņgriežu komplektu no 2,5mm-6mm vītnēm par padsmit latiem. Ladgalītes vītņugrieži viennozīmīgi ir kvalitatīvāki par ķīniešu lielveikalu produktu.
 Neko labāku par jagi antenu nav iespējams uztaisīt. Tas sen ir pārbaudīts. Jagi antenai pie vismazakajiem gabarītiem ir vislielākais pastiprinājums. Tagad jau modē visādas platjoslīgas antenas, bet jagi antena uz konkreto kanālu dod vislabāko rezultātu. Ja gribi konstruēt kādu savas konstrukcijas antenu, vienalga vajadzēs svipģenerātoru un veikt antenas regulēšanu. Kā pieslēdz svipu antenai, tā uzreiz viss skaidrs par antenu, a citādi tā ir zīlēšana kafijas biezumos  ::   Nu nav cita varianta antenu lietā!

----------


## tvdx

kaa nu kursh domaa....
manupraat antenu var apreekinaat uz maximumu...
direktoriem ir jābūt ar pārrāvumu pa vidu(tas uzlabos pastiprinaajumu), reflektoram ir jāieliecas tuvāk raidītājam nekā aktīvajam elementam... visiem elementiem ir jābūt eleptiski ieliektiem, bet to cik ļoti ieliektiem nosaka attālums no raidstacijas, frekvence un izejas jauda... tak padomaa kaa elektroni skrien......
ja gribi redzeet kaa tas patiesiibaa izskataas uztaisi gigantisku teslas spoli un piesleedz tam savu antenu..... redzeesi kaa elektroni izkaartojas...

----------


## Didzis

Kur Tu rāvi, ka direktoriem jābūt ar pārrāvumu pa vidu? Direktoriem pa vidu ir nulpunkts un tur nav nekāda sprieguma, tā kā parrāvums principā neko nedos. Visa tā elementu liekšana, attalums līdz raidītājam un raidītaja jaudas ietekme uz antenas elementu saliekumu ir pilnīgas muļķības. Ja Tu teoretiski neštukotu visas tās muļķības, bet reāli pamērītu ar selektīvo voltmetru signāla stiprumu no raidītāja, tad redzētu, ka signāls gaisā diezgan ieverojami "staigā". Aukstā ziemas dienā signāls va pieaugt pat par 10dB. Ko tad, man kāpt uz jumta un mainīt elementu eliptisko ieliekumu  ::   ::   ::  . Vēl, Tu nemaz nerunā par antenas joslas platumu.Televīzijā nekad neregulē antenu uz maksimālo pastiprinājumu, bet tā, lai joslas platums būtu vismaz 8MHz. Kā Tu iedomājies, tīri teoretiski, ar saviem integrāļiemizrēkīnāt joslas platumu  ::  . Tā kā tā būs jāslēdz klāt mēraparāti un jaskatās, kāda antenas izejas pretestība, kā to salāgot  ar kabeli un kāds ir joslas platums.

----------


## tvdx

peec manaam idejaam stienja garums neko nenoziimee... arii pretestiibas.... caurums nostraadaas kaa retranslators.... visu nosaka tikai elementu liekums un savstarpeejais attaalums... liekumu var uztaisiit maiiniigu atskiriibaa no vides temperatuuras- termodinamika...
starp citu pie koka masta antena straadaa labaak kaa pie taada pasha augstima un tanii pat vietaa novietota metaaliskaa masta....
ņelasi maxvelu, bet pats padomaa kaa elektroni paarvietojas.......

----------


## Didzis

Televīzijā izmanto horizantālo polrizāciju un ir pilngi pofig vai vertikālais masts no koka, metāla vai plastmasas.Ta ir elementāra lieta.
 tvdx, nav vērts strīdēties. Tu uzbūvē savu antenu ar līkajiem elementiem un tad uztaisīsim "labratorijas darbu". Nomērīsism antenas pastiprinājumu, joslas platumu un izejas pretestību. Es domāju, ka tas varetu interesēt daudzus, lai gan man jau tagad rezultāts ir skaidrs  ::  . Imnternetā jau klīst runas par brīnum EN antenu uz īsajiem viļņiem. Nu jā, tatutā jau vēl nekur nav pazudušas leģendas par dzīvsudraba antenām. Praksē gan visas tās brīnumantenas netuvu nestrādā ka tiek lielītas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāda praksē varētu būt antena ar ""šķīvi"" kā satelītam priekš 500Mhz ??? Un 1.8GHz

----------


## Didzis

Ar 1 metra parabolu teorētiski uz 500MHz var dabūt ap 10dB pastiprinajumu. Poļu režģa antenai gan ir lielāks pastiprinājums, tā kā izmantot parabolu uz tik zemām frekvencēm ir bezjēdzīgi. Pie tādas pašas antenas un 1,8GHz pastiprinajums būs 15-18dB. Dati pēc Spindler antenu gramatas. Vēl viena nianse, uz zemām frekvencem parasti apstarotājs ir dipols un tad vajag dziļu parabolu. Satelīt ofseta antena neder.Ir gan redzeti daži varianti uz 2,4GHz ar ofsetu, bet tad apstarotājs ir vai nu viļņvadā, vai arī zig-zag antena ar atstarotāju.

----------


## tvdx

cik reizes ver teikt.... ja ir tā kā es to esmu izdomaajis, tad arii vertikaalais masts traucee lau kur tas buutu, un vaards polarizaacija kljuust relatiivs, un ir skaidrs kāpēc vēdekļa vibrators strādā labāk un ieliektais dipols arī....
par dz''ivsudraba antenu-taas ir labaakas, bet diez vai tu pie taadas esi ticis(neiet runa par dzivsudraba iepilinashanu aluminija curuliitee, bet gan par atdzeseshanu zem kushanas temp. un tu saki ar to parabolu teoreetiski var dabuut ap 10dB un veelaak atsaucies uz kaadu graamatu... mhm ja cilveeks nevar atsaukties pats uz savām domāk un secinājumiem, tad viņš ir vienkāršs paraziits....ja ar kaut ko kraameejies tad ir jaajeeedz ar ko uin nevis no taa ko kaads rakstijis, bet pasham ir jāatklāj no jauna....
vienīgais veids kaa uzzinaat patieso "radioviļņu" ceļojumu ir piebarot antenai paaris MV attieciigas frekvences sprieguma, un skatiities kaa dzirksteles lec...

----------


## Didzis

Nu protams, es esmu "parazīts", jo patreiz rakstu ar latīņu burtiem, izmantoju Firefox programu, un šo ziņojumu Tu saņemsi pateicoties TCP-IP protokolam.  Es vismaz nu točna nēsmu iedziļinājies TCP-IP protokola būtībā un to vienkarši izmantoju. A ko, man vajadzēja pašam izdomāt jaunu rakstību, uzrakstīt kompim savu programnodrošinajumu un vēl jaunu interneta protokolu izdomat- tad es nebūsu "parazīts"?  ::   ::   ::  
 Ja vairāk kā pirms piecdesmit gadiem japāņu inženieris izdomāja jagi tipa antenu, tad ko- man tā jaizgudro tagad no jauna?  Visi mēs esam "parazīti" jo katru dienu izmantojam tūkstošiem dažādu izgudrojumu.
 Nu labi, konkrēts piemērs, kuru esmu pats parbaudījis un ar mēraparātiem nomērijis. Ja horizontālu jagi antenu novieto uz vertilāla koka un pec tam metāla masta, tad antenas pastiprinajums nemainās. Kam tad man ticēt- Tavām utopiskajām idejām, vai vācu SMV-3 selektīvajam voltmetram?  ::   ::   ::  
tvdx, beidz pīpēt zālīti   ::   un sac reāli domat. Tu tur ko murgoji par megavoltiem, tad lūdzu izrēķini, cik lielu jaudu vajag raidītājam, lai tas uz 50 omu slodzes dabūtu kaut 1000V, a Tu trur murgo par MV  ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## tvdx

mana ideja balstaas uz to ka tavs meeraparaats arii izjauc visu signaala izplatibu...
tieši tāpēc jau nevaru pieraadiit maksvela skiibumu,jo tur vaag nereaala jauda, patiesiibaa vairaaki gigawati jane vel vairaak(lai elektronu intensitaate uz kanaalu buutu gana liela...
1 idejaa ir, bet tad rudens jaagaida- izmantot zibeni, jo tad dzirksteles pa gana lielu gabalu lec....
tikai buus probleema to visu noveerrot... vaig ljooooooooooooooooooti biezu orgstiklu(tik biezu ka zibens neiet cauri) un ljoooti liela aatruma videokameru..(briiziem pat aatraaku par to kuru izmantoja "timewarp" raidijumaa....)jaaizmanto garsh garsh stienis ar kuru uztvert zibeni, un ljooti resnas troses par kuraam pievadiit zemen potenciaalu un antenas potenciaalu uz antenu...
p.s. peec manas "radiovilnju" izplatiishanaas var triviaali izskaidrot lodveida zibeni...


ja runaa par tcp/ip (nevis tcp-ip) tad to buutu visiem jaaizprot, citaadi buus rezultaats kaadu var redzeet human de-evolution karikatuuraa


ja nemuldi par to kaadas atenas ir labaakaas un neapgalvo ka labaakas nevar ieguut , tad nav jaaiedzilinjaas, bet ja buuvee ant enas, tad maksvels, vai sava teoreema buutu jaamaak pieraadiit...

piem. es savu teoriju balstu uz vienaado laadinju atgruushanos un vadiitaaja pretestiibu..... nemekleeju laukus kaadi vareetu eksisteet, bet iztieku no pamataksiomām un attiistu ljooti interesantas iipashiibas...

kaa jau HV forumaa uzrakstiju... visi pieraadijumi var izraadiities aplami, piem flogistona esamiiba veelaak apgaazaas, kaut arii saakumaa bija pieraadiits ka flogistons eksistee... taapat var izraadiities ar maksvelu- dzeks ar meeriishanu pieljaava fataalas kljuudas un tas tikai skietami pieraada konkreeto iipashiibu

progr. olimpiaadees tas ka tu vienkaarshi iemaacies izmantot kaadu BLACK-BOX noziimee ka u esi beginner(sorr veči kas tagad domaa preteejo, jums vel jaamaacaas, es ar taapat kaa juus domaaju (5-u gadu vecumaa)  ) augstu liimeni noraada tas ka tuj vajadziibas gadijumaa vari visu izvest no jauna, uzrakstiit visas BLACK-BOXes no jauna un varbuut pat piemeerot konkreetajai vajadziibai un rezultaats buus stabilaaks.....

tieshi taapeec c/c++ netiek pielaists tur, kur vajag droshiiba, bet ir speciaalas ljoooti vecas valodas bez melnajaam kasteem, un projektos pat meedz aizliegt operatorus kas shiem nepatiik...

----------


## ansius

nekas ja tvdx sāks ķert zibeni, un noķers, būs par vienu zālītes pīpētāju mazāk.  ::  bet nopietni, tvdx uz slimnīcu ārstēties atpakaļ., varbūt vēl ir kāda cerība.

----------


## tvdx

*nepipeju!* vnk pieļauju ka var labaakas antenas uzaisiit jo maksvels ir skjiibs....

----------


## dmd

tvdx, protams, ka īstie veči raksta opkodus  ::  ( http://xkcd.com/378/ )

var jau, var radīt kompileri no jauna. pārdesmit gadi un gatavs - "caurspīdīga valoda"
bet c pats par sevi neko nedara, dara kompilators. lūk melnās kastes apgaismošanai... behold! SOURCES ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/gnu/gcc/releases/gcc-4.3.3/

laimīgu studēšanu.

----------


## Helmars

Man nez kāpēc atmiņā uzausa šī aina.

----------


## Didzis

tvdx Kā tu vari apgalvot, ka spēj uztaisīt efektīvaku antenu, ja nēsi  nevienu jagi TV antenu uzbūvējis. Tev tak vajag salīdzināt savu superantenu, kura daudzkārt pārspēj visas zināmās antenas  ::  . Uzbūvē kādu reāli darbojošos antenas konstrukciju un tad runāsim tālāk. Citadi tāda mutes brūķēšana par zibeņu ķeršanu vien Tev sanāk. Vismaz man jau piegriezās!

----------


## next

Tvdx.
Beidz murgot par MV un GHz.
Staasti savu teoriju, kaa vinja Maksvelu norok.
Jautri tavus postus lasiit, labs piemeers ka deevolution tieshaam notiekas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik zinu no antenu un pastiprinātāju jūtības, tad
1.Tikai vienai konkrētai frekvencei būvēts variants ar filtriem, kontūriem katrā pakapē un tikai vienai frekvencei izrēķināta antena.
2. Paralēli saliktas, pareizi saskaņotas antenas ar pareiziem savienojumiem un kabeļu garumiem.
3. Parabolas ar lielu laukumu.
4. Reģeneratīvie uztvērēji.
5. Radiovilņu "'lēcas"" ar visādiem materiāliem, kas koncentrē uz uztverošo daļu.

Kura grupā ir tavs variants?

P.S. Dzirksteļu lekšana, kā Hercam automātiski nozīme veselu frekveču kopas veidošanos ar traucējumiem, harmonikām utt.
Zibens ķeršana ar trosi un balonu un mērījumi ir arī jau veikti.

----------


## jeecha

Hahahaha, te vienam tieshaam briest psihene  :: 

Bet vispaar beediigi - cilveeks bija sev uzlicis uzdevumu - uzbuuveet antenu, savukaart rezultaataa taarpainaas smadzenes aizmaldiijaas liidz shim...

----------


## tvdx

antenas prototipu jau uztaisiju un straadaa, bet domaaju kaapeec ķer arī tos kanālus kurus nevajag un aizdomaajos pat liidz tam ka balsoshana un nobalshosana par to ka bora modelis ir skjiibs ir slikts notikums, un izgāza visu zinaatnes attiistiibu.....
maacaties dzeki... C ir suudiiigaaks pat par PASCAL....
(vislabaakaa no PC valodaam it PASCAL/DELPHI konkreetais kompilators:Borlad Pascal 7.0 un Borland Delphi 7

----------


## jeecha

--- OFF-TOPIC ---

Un ar ko tad tavupraat Pascal/Delphi ir tik ljoti paaraaks paar C++? Pa padsmit gadiem kopsh straadaaju programmatuuras izstraadee ir naacies lietot diezgan plashu spektru ar izstraades riikiem un programmeeshanas valodaam... un sajuuta ka kautkas ir universaali labaaks par visu citu taa arii nav radusies. Katram riikam un valodai savs pielietojums. Un tas ka kaads zaljknaabis bez nekaadas praktiskas pieredzes tagad pazinjo cik ljoti C++ sako - piedod, tas vienkaarshi nav njemams nopietni  :: 

Konkreeti par Delphi versus C++ - ieksh Delphi joprojaam normaalaa veidaa nav templeitu (protams var ar makrosiem un klashu mantoshanu to apmeeram "emuleet", bet tas ir diezgan perversi un neeerti).

----------


## tvdx

kuraa firmaa tad straadaa????
redz visaam dziives situaacijaam templeitus nepanjemsi.... nopietas firmas riiziem pat NEDRIIKST izmantot templeitus ,jo katram pasūtītājam ir konkrētas vēlmes un visam nekad templeitus nevarees sarakstiit, un tas vairs nebuus droshi(ljoti biezi varam redzeet aa crackeri krako speeles bet nevar atkrakot parastas progas, jo viņas vnk nav taisiitas peec templeita ....

tas kur pascal sasit c/c++ ir stringi, kur pascalam ir daudz lielaakas iespeejas ar tiem manipuleet....
sorr krutais, bet apgrozos starp cilveekiem kas straadaa starptautiskaas firmaas un starptautiskos projektos, un reizeem pat starp cilveekiem kas straadaa ar lieldatoriem, un ja tur pielaiz cilveeku,kas pieradis pie c/c++(vai kaadas citas objektorienteetaas) domaashanas tad nereti vinji savaara ljoooti lielas ziepes un dabon taadas summas par sodu maksaat, ka visu muuzu jaastraadaa lai vienu veeleeshanos kko no templeita panjemt vareetu atmaksaat

----------


## tvdx

http://www.z-trening.com/new/www/html/index.php << pieregistreejies un tiec starp labaakajiem, citaadi aubee tevi nenjemshu....
var arii http://www.topcoder.com/tc bet tad tev jaabuut 1. algoritmos, jo tur tev buus liels bonus-tikai un vieniigi objekteetaa domaashana

_________________________

skatos ka z-treningaa jau pieregistreejies

----------


## jeecha

Shaada veida uzdevumus es esmu atliektiem galiem risinaajis pagaajushaa gadsimta 90. gadu viduu. Tajos laikos 1.gjimnaazijas datorcentraa bija diezgan praavs entuziastu barinsh kas cauriem vakariem un naktiim tieshi shaadus uzdevumus arii risinaaja gatavojoties republikas un pasaules informaatikas olimpiaadeem. Taakaa patreiz netaisos savu laiku teereet lai tieshi tev kautko pieraadiitu.

P.S. Neskatoties uz tavu visnotalj diivaino attieksmi pret citaam lietaam - man prieks ka muusdienaas arii veel ir palikushi jaunieshi kas sevi pilnveido risinot shaadus algoritmiskus uzdevumus. Diemzheel lielaakais vairums jauno programmeetaaju atseezh universitaatee un peec tam domaa ka nupat gaaziis kalnus. Bet praksee izraadaas ka iipashi vairaak par atsevishkju valodu sintaksi un dazhu riiku izskatu nemaz nezin...

----------


## tvdx

tur taa lieta ka taadi kaa tu saki ,kas risina algoritmiskos uzd vairs atlicis ljooti maz, un skolasenshas novest liidz psihuskai, jo muusdienaas ir daudz kas jaasakalj, bet pa to ka paprasi kaads tam pieraadiijums dabon kaarteejo N/V (tsa gan neattiecas uz datoriem

----------


## tvdx

šī bilde, kas atrodama internetaa sameeraa labi uzsaka radioviļņu izplatīšanos:

----------


## c2h5oh

> tur taa lieta ka taadi kaa tu saki ,kas risina algoritmiskos uzd vairs atlicis ljooti maz, un skolas(pat RV1g) censhas novest liidz psihuskai, jo muusdienaas ir daudz kas jaasakalj, bet pa to ka paprasi kaads tam pieraadiijums dabon kaarteejo N/V (tsa gan neattiecas uz datoriem (neskaitot sk. [_______], bet vairaak kaa vienreiz par baabu mani vairs nav nosaukusu un nv ar nav likusi)


 Rv1g neliek n/v taapat vien! Ir maybe dazhas "iipashas" skolotaajas, kuraam tur nevajadzeetu straadaat (uzvaardos nesaukshu). Ja tur ieveero datorcentra noteikumus un neslaistaas apkaart, tad ir viss kaartiibaa!

----------


## Raimonds1

Kāds varētu paskaidrot, kādā veidā antenas jautājums saistās ar mašīnkoda un augstāka līmeņa valodu drošības problēmām? Antenai jebkurā gadījumā pietiekami šaurā frekvenču joslā jāsaņem 8, 16, 32 vai cik dažādu frekvenču svārstību rindiņas un ar kodu to antenu uzlabot būtu visai sarežgīti.  :: 

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3202

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tu tak atkal nodarbojies ar sava dveeseleskaa koleegas-innovaatora tvdx noniecinaashanu. Fuuuui. Jums innovaatoriem tak vajdzeetu nevis savaa starpaa  kjiiveeties, bet gan apvienoties un paraadiit tam neticiigajam puulim ko juus kolektiivi varat sasniegt. epiitis uztaisiitu Karno limitu paarspeejosho gaisa dzineeju, raimondinsh - Brauna kustiibas nanodzineeju uz ziedputekshnjiem, steorns - magneetiskos muuzhiigos dzineejus, tvdx -  megavoltiigi gigaherciigaas superantenas (Tesla zaarkaa saraujas melns un mazinsh aiz kauna) utt

Dragaajiet tik valjaa, izgudrotaaji-innovaatori. Tikai ar rocinjaam, nevis ar meeli.

----------


## c2h5oh

nu tvdx man jau ir paraadiijis antenas raseejumus, un driizumaa, kad buusim savaakushi visus materiaalus, saaksim superantenas buuvnieciibu un veeleeak arii izmeegjinaajumus!
kaut gan es no fizikas maz ko jeedzu (mana specialitaate vairaak ir kjiimija), tomeer esmu paarliecinaats, ka vinja ideja ir pareiza un viss straadaas   ::

----------


## zzz

Drosh uz priekshu (raimondinju un epi ar komandaa panjemiet. raimondinja sheit tikko kaa klaastiitie teksti par 8, 16 utt " svaarstiibu rindinjaam"  arii taadi hmmmm sameeraa netradicionaali orienteeti ir, kraameejiet tik idejas kopaa, veel superiigaaka antena sanaaks)

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā jā, tam visam ir atsevisķs topiks

http://www.andraka.com/files/designcon00.pdf
http://www.shoghi.co.in/Microwave_Receiver.html

----------


## zzz

Kaa tad, tikko kaa pilnmeeness bija, raimondinjam (un tvdxam, ieveerosim, arii) taa rezultaataa leekme iestaajaas.  ::

----------


## c2h5oh

Tak beidziet vienreiz njirgaaties par manu koleegji tvdx! Vinjsh neko nepiipee un arii neiespaidojas no pilnmeeness! Ja neticat, tad pashi vainiigi

Pashlaik taa pashvaki ar detaljaam antenai... ja nesanaaks atrast visas vajadziigaas detaljas, tad dazhas aiznjemsimies no skrundas radiolokatora... bet taa viss jau top!

----------


## tvdx

::  thnx bazooka

----------


## guguce

Nu kur tad tvdx viedokļa izklāsts? Vai tikai pastrīdēties gribas?

----------


## c2h5oh

nop, es ne ar vienu negribu striideeties (it sevishkji ar meiteneem   ::  )
sheit vienkaarshi bija zinaatniska rakstura diskusija
bet nu tagad esam pamatiigi offtopikaa iebraukushi... sorry   ::

----------


## Obsis

Tik vien mazs toties ciets aizrādījums: analogās apraides ēra beidzas. Kad antenu būsi uzbliezis, tad būs jāorientē uz Belorussiem, jo Latvijā būs tikai kābelis.

----------

